# cheap eBay headers?



## Esteban_Mayer (Mar 18, 2010)

hi, i am looking to buy headers for my 2005 Altima SE-R
there is a big list of them in ebay going since $80 to $150... the sellers are motorsportpartz, option import, etc.
they are supposes to be stainless steel and CNC mandrel bent, and the gaskets and bolts are included.
Has anyone purchased these type of headers? should i expect to be ripped off with a lousy product?
Anyone with insight on this would be helpful, 
Thanks


----------

